# Question to Breeders



## Lisa Geller (Mar 29, 2007)

When a person studs a dog for a fee, what does the stud generally offer for a guarantee?
a repeat if the liter does not take, right?
What if the second breeding does not take and it is NOT the male?

thx


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I'd probably have the bitch's owner do a progesterone assay to make sure she's actually cycling properly before I'd offer to re-breed or refund a stud fee. No sense in paying the money to ship a male or female (or semen) if she's not cycling properly. Was she a proven female?


----------



## Betty Mathena (Apr 19, 2006)

It depends on the agreement between the parties. Generally the stud contracts I have seen offer a second breeding if the first one does not take.

Females are most often brought to the male, and progesterone testing in normally done. Even if the male's owner did not require it, I would do it because of timing, and the expense of boarding me and the dog for the breeding.

In really all depends on what the parties agree to.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

I have read and heard so many different contracts/guarantees over the years. It's almost like asking what is the normal price for a puppy and what are the normal guarantees.

What I do:

When I receive the stud fee in advance I offer a repeat breeding if there are not 3 live pups. Also, this is done with a written contract signed by both parties. So for litter sizes of 0, 1, 2 there would be the option for the bitch owner to breed the same bitch back or "if I'm okay with it" to breed a different bitch (up to me the stud dog owner if I let them swap bitches). 

Not the question at hand, but maybe useful info for someone:

Also, when I first offer a male for stud I normally start with an introductory stud fee to prove him unless I've used him and proven that he's a good producer already. After the male proves to throw good puppies then I consider raising the stud fee price. Introductory stud fee is common in racehorses as it's desirable to entice owners of quality mares to use the "new stud" so he can get a good reputation as a producer. I don't know if it's common in the dog world, but this is what I do.


----------



## Molly Graf (Jul 20, 2006)

As others have said, it really depends on the individual stud dog owner, and female owner - what they agree on. My own basic agreement is the stud fee paid in advance, and it is not refundable. I guarantee at least one live healthy puppy for that stud fee. I figure if there is one live healthy puppy, the stud did his job - the number of puppies is up to the female, not the male. Getting her pregnant is up to both.

If there is no puppies, or they are born dead or something happens and there is not one healthy one - I give a repeat breeding to the same female, or another female that is approved (by me). I will also allow the female's owner to use another one of my stud dogs instead, if they choose to, for the same fee already paid. The end goal being that they get a pregnant female from the stud fee paid.

Many stud dog owners I have dealt with over the years, only allow one repeat breeding. I can see where they are coming from - they do some work, boarding, feeding, caring for, holding the female etc for the fee. But as a female owner, I found that frustrating when my female didn't come up pregnant - again - and I spent hundreds in shipping, progesterone tests, and travel getting her to the stud dog, only to come up with nothing. 
So I don't have a limit on the number of repeat breedings - the stud fee is good until the female is pregnant and has at least one live healthy puppy (of course I hope there will be more than one).

Now I have made deals for friends (free stud fee, pay when the female is confirmed pregnant - pay when the puppies are sold - whatever) - and I have offered free or reduced stud fees to owners who have fantastic titled females, I want to try to get my stud dog's progeny "out there" from females such as that - so I'll definately be interested in making some sort of deal to get that female owner to use my stud dog. 

But, all depends on the situation and agreement between stud dog owner and female owner.

molly


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> I'd probably have the bitch's owner do a progesterone assay to make sure she's actually cycling properly before I'd offer to re-breed or refund a stud fee. No sense in paying the money to ship a male or female (or semen) if she's not cycling properly. Was she a proven female?


 YES! And were other tests done to protect the male from other "issues?"


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> YES! And were other tests done to protect the male from other "issues?"



Some stud dog owners elect to not do natural breedings due to possible injury and infections. Instead the dogs can be taken to the vet and do a fresh collection and "side by side" A.I. which works out well. Semen can be checked by the vet at the same time and also a last minute Progesterone test can be done. It's been my experience that this costs $100 or less for the A.I. I've been charged $50-$95 for a Prog. Test on a bitch. The A.I. cost can be rolled into the stud fee and the Prog. test or anything having to do with the female would be the bitch owner's responsibility.


----------



## Molly Graf (Jul 20, 2006)

I require a negative brucillosis test, done within 10 days of natural breeding. also if the female is staying at my place (licensed boarding kennel) I have to have proof of current rabies vaccine on file, and health certificate if the female is from out of state, or current state license if she is from in state.

molly


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Do the same as Molly for requirements. For our own male that has not been bred before, we do an analysis on him as well. 

We do strongly recommend the progesterone - the one that states specific numbers rather than range. That is for the help of the dam owner. But, females can also spike differently.

Did a 1st time breeding with Quasi (Quamatz) and a maiden female; confirmed with about 6.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

As others have already stated, I charge for the stud fee the day the breeding is done. If the breeding does not take, the next one is free. In one case I had a breeding that did not take, neither did the second breeding, so I gave the lady a puppy form the stud dog she was trying to get a litter from. Her female could no longer get pregnant.


----------

